# Greenup Dam, So much to learn, please help



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have always heard of great catches being had at the Greenup dam. I knew nothing about when to go or nothing so last monday I went to find the water at 49ft. Wow! I came back home and started internet searching like crazy and found this wonderful site... I read every report I could find that mentioned Greenup dam. Then I read stuff about people usually fish when the water is well below 27ft. 

At what water level do you guys start to consider fishing, and what would be the ideal water range for fishing the dam. 

I am keeping an eye on the river forecast hoping to see it go down so I can go fishing for a while at the dam. I've seen a lot of good posts but when you are really interested in something you have a lot of questions. Hope you guys can help. I live 30 mins. from the dam.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

First off, welcome to the site!! In the pic the water level is 25 ft. Not many people fish when it's up like this but me and a few will. Notice the top of the rail for reference. The sidewalk is out of the water at about 20 ft. Then the lower sidewalk is out of water at about 15 ft. Prime time is anywhere between about 12 - 14 ft. Don't be surprised at how close the fish come in when it is pretty high. This fish was caught on the first day we were allowed back in to fish after 9-11. Can you imagine going 13 months without having this great fishery. Makes you appreciate it even more. Good luck and hope to see you soon!!


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, prime is 12-14 feet, sounds like we still have a ways for it to drop, I'm surprised it ever gets that low in the spring with all the spring rains, how often in the spring can you expect to see water n the 12-15 ft range???? 

I hope next week it drops down a lot, it should seeing how there is little rain in the forecast and the river forecast shows a steady decline. You mentioned fish coming in close when it is high, what do you consider being high????? 20-25ft? or what............ 

I can't wait to be able to fish the river, it's killin me. I figure the fishing will be on fire one the water straightens up after this warm spell.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

they keep extending the high water levels out a lil further, looks like it wont be below 30' until early next week, hopefully it drops a lil faster... 

Daveo, what fish do you usually keep from the dam? I love sauger and have ate a lot of them that came from the dam. As far as white bass and hybrids I like them too and have at them out of the rive, I'd have a hard time throwing a few of those nice hybrids like that back..


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello everyone, I too just discovered this site (a few days ago). I have been watching the forums for any postings on southern Ohio, or the Greenup Dam (which is about 2 min. from my home). I drive past the dam 2x a day, going to and coming from work; for the last week I've been watching the water level. Yesterday seemed to have been a significant drop in water level, still too high though. But, with the rain in the forecast, it looks like it'll be going up again. I'm thinking it's almost prime time for saugeye and hybrids, am I right? When the fishing is good, it can get packed down there w/ people. Therefore, I'm looking for a boat with the specific intent of fishing the area around the dam. Due to the tailwater turbulence, I'm not sure what size, model, etc. would be best (safest), any suggestions? Oh, by the way, if you get the chance, fish the rocky point and the inside bay. From what I hear it's the best! Also, check out the KY side of the dam (which you are permitted to fish w/ an OH license), I've caught many saugeye there.
Should I notice anything at the Greenup Dam worth mentioning, I'll be sure to post it here.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ky, about all I'll keep are a few saugers & waqlleyes. The wife loves them. OU welcome to the site. If you keep your eyes on the dam, you'll know when to fish. I don't fish from a boat much, but if you're in the cove when they start chasing bait fish, you can't miss. I've seen some smaller boats on the water but thats too scary for me. You can't get very close to the dam anyway. You can't even fish the lockwall for saugers anymore. Just look at the buoys next time you stop by.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

water forecast shows in continuing to drop despite the rain, supposed to be mostly light showers.. no soakers


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow weeeeeeeee, the river forecast sucks!!! I clicked this morning they showed a steady drop, now there saying it's going to crest like tuesday at 44 feet at greenup dam.. thats horrible, I wonder where they think all the water is going to come from???? all the forecast I am seeing is just saying scattered showers, no big soakers


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

The water is coming from just about everywhere in Ohio that drains southward. The Scioto and Muskingum Rivers will bring a lot of runoff to the Ohio River.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah must be coming from the north, but greenup is above the scioto river so it won't bother it...... I can't wait to the river drops, it's killing me


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Alot of the water filters down from Penn., which just adds to everything from Ohio....all told-quite a bit of H2O!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Alot of the water filters down from Penn., which gets a whole lot from NY, which just adds to everything from Ohio....all told-quite a bit of H2O!!
Don't know what I did to get 2 posts!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

I Just Drove From Wheeling West Va. There Was A Lot Of Rain Up That Way Last Night And This Morning. Standing Water Everywhere. All Of The Small Streams Were Flooded, I Also Drove By The Muskingum And Hocking Rivers. Both Rivers Were At The Top Of Their Banks!! A Lot Of Water Is Flowing Toward The Already Flooded Ohio. It Will Take A While Before The Big River Will Be Right For Fishing. I Cant Wait!!!


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh crap, life sucks for me............... I WANT TO FISH THE RIVER!


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

i've found anytime the water is below the sidewalk is good feeshin'. many good spots 100+ yards downstream as well and sometimes they're the best when the water is a little high.

also, a carolina rig will save you a lot of grief until you get used to feeshin the area.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I just checked the water level at the Greenup Dam (7:30 pm). The water is below the upper sidewalk. As for the lower sidewalk, the top six - eight inches of the upper rail is visible. (The water level appears to be about the same level as it was in Daveo76's picture). There is rain in the forecast, however, I don't think it will raise the water too much more. Things are looking better!


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

the water is probably around 20' daveo's pic was at 25'


----------

